# 

## vladimirr

,    - ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

,  ,  ,    ,  ,  .  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,    - ?

  ...*.*    ...   ,  ! ...   -  ,      .    ...  .    -,  .   -   ...   -,   ,      ...     **  ...        ...               .         ...   ...      ...        ...  - !     ! ... .

----------


## alexfer

)))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )))

   ...  -,    .         ...  ,       ,      ...  ,        .

----------

> 

    ,      ,                       .                  ,            .  泺    ,         ,      .            ,   -4,    ,    ,       .       ,                  .        ,     -4,       ,   .       ,           .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .

    ))

----------


## parashenjka

-,  ,  ,     , ,  ,    , , ,  ,    ,   -,   ! ?   ,      !      ,   ,   ...   
 :        ! ,  !

----------

> ,   ,   ...

         ,        .    .  !  .      .  ,       .        .

----------


## Dracon

> ,        .    .  !  .      .  ,       .        .

  ,  ,    ,     .      ,     ............   !

----------


## Barga

> ,        .    .  !  .      .  ,       .        .

       .  .  15 .        .         . ,     .    . .... , , , ...    !

----------

> .  .  15 .        .         . ,     .    . .... , , , ...    !

         ,     10

----------


## TaniaBalt



----------


## Jedi_Lee

...     -.         -  ...    ,

----------

> ...     -.         -  ...    ,

       ,

----------


## Karen

.

----------

